# Suche Wasserspritze für den Garten



## amselmeister (12. Jan. 2019)

Hallo

Normal sollte es nicht so schwer sein was gutes zu finden, aber anscheint schon.
Ich suche eine Wasserspritze für den Gartenschlauch für den Garten und Hausbereich.

Hatte bisher immer Gardena, bin aber nicht mehr zufrieden. 
Hauptgrund ist , das die Pistolen (die ich suche) im "Strahl" Modus einfach nicht genug Druck haben.

Als Vergleich habe ich meine alte , aller erste von Gardena. Die hat noch richtig Wumms. 
Dann hatte ich den Nachfolger und nun auch das Aktuelle Premium Modell mit Metallverstärkung, aber alle haben zu wenig Druck.

Lässt die Mengenregulierung da zu wenig durch?
Ausserdem Ist der  Sprühstahl schlecht. Der ist nicht so Kreisförmig und gleichmäsig.

Gibt es da was besseres , was so bis 20€ liegt?
Es sollte schon mit Mengenregulierung sein, 

Habe gesehen , Kärcher hat auch sowas. Aber obs besser ist, Laut Bewertungen nicht unbedingt.


----------



## teichinteressent (13. Jan. 2019)

Wichtig ist zuerst der Wasserdruck und der Schlauch bis zur Spritze.
So ein Steck-Schlauchverbinder hat drinnen nur ein kleines Loch, 10mm.

3/4-Zoll Schlauch bei größeren Stecken und mit einer Schlauchtülle am Wasserhahn sind für hohen Druck Voraussetzung.


----------



## amselmeister (13. Jan. 2019)

Das müsstest du mir mal genauer erklären. 

Aber eigentlich auch unerheblich ,denn ich weiß ja das mit der Selben Schlauch /Kupplungsverbindung mit der alten Pistole mehr Druck beim Stahl Möglich ist.

Mit der neuen nicht, bei selbem Schlauch. 
Also ist ja die Pistole der übeltäter


----------



## trampelkraut (13. Jan. 2019)

Ist doch eigentlich ganz einfach, die neueren Spritzpistolen haben wahrscheinlich bedingt durch ihre Bauart einen höheren Widerstand wie die Alte.

Also entweder den Wasserdruck erhöhen, oder die alte Spritzpistole nehmen, oder so lange suchen bis du eine geeignete gefunden hast.

Ich bevorzuge die Daumendüse an einem 1/2" Schlauch bei 4 bar Wasserdruck. Sie ist sehr variabel, verstopft nicht und kosten tut sie auch nichts.


----------



## DbSam (13. Jan. 2019)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge die Daumendüse ...


Die lässt sich aber immer so schlecht irgendwo ablegen und bei meiner Frau funktioniert die seltsamerweise fast gar nicht ...  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## samorai (13. Jan. 2019)

Ich finde diese Daumendüse nicht gerade gut.
Benutze auch einen 3/4 Zoll Schlauch und finde so etwas viel besser https://www.amazon.de/Crenova-Handb...qid=1547400182&sr=1-11&keywords=gartenspritze verwende aber auch Gardena, etwas mehr Druck könnte sie schon haben und dann ist das mit dem Feststellknopf sehr bescheiden gelößt worden, da war die alte Version besser.
Eventuell ist das daß gesuchte Teil.


----------



## teichinteressent (13. Jan. 2019)

Vielleicht hat die neue Spritze einen höheren Wasser-/Druckbedarf, weil die Löcher/Gänge im Inneren kleiner sind.
Mehr Wasser bekommt man mit größerem Durchmesser oder mehr Druck.

Beim Gartenschlauch ist es wie mit einer Rohrleitung, ist ja auch nichts Anderes.
Schließe die Teichpumpe an einen Zollschlauch, fördert die 2000 l/h. Die gleiche Pumpe an 2 Zoll pumpt dir 3000l/h.
Das Schlagwort ist Druckverlust, hervorgerufen durch Rohrreibung, äh, Schlauchreibung.
Weniger Druck an Spritze macht eben mehr Tröpfeln.


----------



## trampelkraut (13. Jan. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> https://www.amazon.de/Crenova-Handb...qid=1547400182&sr=1-11&keywords=gartenspritze   Eventuell ist das daß gesuchte Teil.



Sieht ordentlich aus das Teil, aber was macht man da mit seinem Daumen?


----------



## amselmeister (13. Jan. 2019)

Ja das mit dem größeren Schlauch ist schon klar, aber das wird ja richtig teuer. Wenn ich den langen schlauch neu haben muss.
Vorallem , es geht ja auch so. Liegt wohl nur an dem Handstück.

Könntet ihr mal die teile direkt verlinken wenn ihr was Empfehlt.

Also das Teil von Crenova von amazon habe ich auch gesehen als erstes. Gefällt mir. aber wegen fehlender Mengenregulierung scheidet es aus.
Ist wohl auch eher so eine 0815 china teil.

wo wir gerade dabei sind und falls ich echt einen neuen 3/4" schlauch hole.
Welche Marke ist da gut? Hatte 2 Gardena bisher. Weiß nicht welche. Glaube die Flex. Etwas besser als die billigen aber nicht so super hyper soundso.

Hatte dann auch einen der mit von einem Gärtner Empfohlen wurde. So einen Gelben. Aber der ist sobald es kalt ist sowas von Steif, den kann man so in die ecke stellen.
Und der Gardena der ist mir fast zu flexibel. Den kann ich nicht mal um ecken ziehen weil der sich längt anstatt hinterher zu kommen.

Das Problem was ich habe ist auch dieses "Schlagen" wenn man die Pistole zu macht. Das ist natürlich für die Leitungen im haus usw nicht schön, daher ist eine Spritze zum zudrehen besser, das weiß ich . Aber meine frage ist, ist das durch einen 3/4 " schlauch noch schlimmer


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Jan. 2019)

Der Schlauch aller Schläuche!    Nicht gerade billig, aber den kannst du noch deinen Enkeln vererben.

https://www.amazon.de/Premium-Wasse...=8-1&keywords=continental+wasserschlauch&th=1

Wenn du bedenkst das du von den anderen "guten" Schläuchen alle paar Jahre einen Neuen brauchst ist der gar nicht so teuer.


----------



## amselmeister (14. Jan. 2019)

Ist lieb gemeint ,aber ich glaube der wird es dann doch nicht. Das wären dann 375€ bei 30m

Das Problem ist warum ich nun eher glaube irgendeinen billig mist testen werde. Weil die "guten" sachen auch nicht so lange halten. Also damit meine ich so Otto Normal Heimwerker sachen wie Gardena etc.
Und ob dann dieser Conti Schlauch auch 30 Jahre guten Dienst macht weiß auch keiner, und das ist mir dann zu riskant. 
Ich glaube ich werde den einfach mal testen.

https://www.raiffeisenmarkt.de/gaertnerglueck-gewebeschlauch-6943


Bzw es steht ja immer noch die frage aus, muss überhaupt ein neuer Schlauch her? Denn mit dem 1/2" Schlauch und meiner alten Pistole hatte ich ja immer genug Druck. Also wäre es ja in erster Linie unsinn einen Neuen Schlauch zu kaufen.

Mehr Druck geht ja nicht. Habe ja eh immer voll aufgedreht.


----------



## teichinteressent (14. Jan. 2019)

Warum postest du nicht ein Bild von der Spritze, die gut ist und die, die nicht gut ist.
Vielleicht kennt jemand genau diesen Typ.


----------



## amselmeister (14. Jan. 2019)

Also die die ich nun habe neu ist diese hier

https://www.bueromarkt-ag.de/reinig...MI0an47fTt3wIViYSyCh2OqgjaEAQYAiABEgL2avD_BwE

diese ganz alte die besser war ist diese hier

https://www.ebay.de/p/GARDENA-Classic-Impulsspritze-18341/13021933415?iid=253842081202

Aber was soll das weiter helfen


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Jan. 2019)

Geht denn die alte noch?


----------



## teichinteressent (14. Jan. 2019)

Das sind also garnicht die Spritzen, die dir gefallen hat?

Was soll das bringen?
Vielleicht gibt es das alte Modell noch? (Was du womöglich garnicht mehr haben willst?)



> ... das die Pistolen (die ich suche) im "Strahl" Modus einfach nicht genug Druck haben.


Du bist zu anspruchsvoll. Diese Beurteilung ist rein subjektiv. Da hilft nur probieren.

Wie ist denn eigentlich dein Wasserdruck?


----------



## amselmeister (14. Jan. 2019)

Dasist nicht subjektiv. Ich habe die alte ja noch und wenn ich die dran mache mit dem selben 1/2" schlauch und selben Druck dann ist der Strahl viel Härter als die anderen beiden Pistolen. Und der kreisrunde sprühnebel ist auch viel genauer.

Ja die alte habe ich noch , ist aber etwas von der umschaltung und die regulierung ist kaputt, sagte ich auch schon mehrmals.

Wie der Druck genau ist weiß ich nicht. Bastel mir gerade ein Manometer zwischenstück.
Aber letztlich ja egal wieviel bar das auf dem Papier sind wenn man die alte Pistole als vergleich hat


----------



## amselmeister (14. Jan. 2019)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> ielleicht gibt es das alte Modell noch


naja so normal nicht.
Über ebay evtl aber total überteuert

was mir aufgefallen ist noch wegen Schnellkupplungen (gardena) 
Gibt es da auch größere? 
weil diese normalen Kupplungen und verbinder haben ja innen immer 9mm durchlass.
Aber was bringt mir ein 3/4 " Schlauch wenn die Kupplungen wieder nur 9mm sind.
Bzw die stücke die an den Wasserhahn kommen., 
Ich habe so einen T Adapter mal gesehen , der hat einen großen Anschluss . Nennt sich da wohl Profi system. aber steige da nicht recht durch


----------



## teichinteressent (14. Jan. 2019)

> Das ist nicht subjektiv. Ich habe die alte ja noch und wenn ich die dran mache mit dem selben 1/2" schlauch und selben Druck dann ist der Strahl viel Härter als die anderen beiden Pistolen.


Na klar ist es das. Du, und nur du beurteilst das so. Ein Anderer betrachtet das anders.

Natürlich bringen 3/4 Zoll etwas. Der Druckverlust bei 30 Metern ist viel geringer als mit 1/2 Zoll. Es dürfen aber keine weiteren Reduzierer in der Leitung sein.

Keine Ahnung, warum du nicht zeigst, was du haben willst. :kopfschüttel


----------



## amselmeister (14. Jan. 2019)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, warum du nicht zeigst, was du haben willst. :kopfschüttel



Was meinst du damit?
Was ich nun habe , habe ich euch gepostet. Und was ich haben will , kann ich ja nur in Textform sagen. Eine Gartenspritze/Pistole die die genannten anforderungen hat. Welche das sein soll, könntet ihr mir ja evtl nur sagen, weil ihr zB so eine habt.

Falls ich es nicht oft genug sagte, hier nochmal
Eine Spritze /Pistole mit Kreisförmig und gleichmäsigem Sprühstrahl und möglichst dünnem hartem Stechstrahl, Durchflussregulierend.



teichinteressent schrieb:


> Na klar ist es das. Du, und nur du beurteilst das so. Ein Anderer betrachtet das anders.


naja wenn du das so siehst. Ein anderer wird aber das gleich sagen wenn er beide geräte nebeneinader hat und testen kann.
Da kann ich meine Frau, meine Nachbarn und sonst wen fragen (schon gemacht)




teichinteressent schrieb:


> Natürlich bringen 3/4 Zoll etwas. Der Druckverlust bei 30 Metern ist viel geringer als mit 1/2 Zoll. Es dürfen aber keine weiteren Reduzierer in der Leitung sein.




genau das ist ja meine frage gewesen. Muss ich dann nicht alles neu haben. Also Schlauchkupplungen mit großem Durchlass, Hahnstück und auch die Spritze selbst , muss die nicht auch größer sein?

Ist das genormt?


----------



## lollo (15. Jan. 2019)

amselmeister schrieb:


> mit Kreisförmig und gleichmäsigem Sprühstrahl und möglichst dünnem hartem Stechstrahl, Durchflussregulierend.


Moin,
für so etwas solltest du einen Hochdruckreiniger da zwischen schalten. Du wirst den in deinem Haus anstehenden Wasserdruck, den dein Versorger
dir liefert, und der in deinem Haus verteilt über einem 1/2 Zoll  oder weniger Ø Röhrchen nicht erhöhen können, auch nicht, wenn du dort einen 3/4 Zoll
Schlauch irgend wo zwischen schaltest.
Wenn du da dein neues Pflaster säubern willst, kommst du an einen Hochdruckreiniger nicht vorbei. Zum Blumen gießen eignet sich die von dir gezeigte
Spritze ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## amselmeister (15. Jan. 2019)

lollo schrieb:


> Zum Blumen gießen eignet sich die von dir gezeigte
> Spritze ebenfalls nicht.


Doch klar. Haben wir sonst auch so gemacht. Daher ja der geforderte Sprühstrahl.

Und den Harten Stechstrahl brauche ich zum Saubermachen von Geräten und zum autowaschen.
Wie gesagt , hat ja vorher auch geklappt. 



lollo schrieb:


> Du wirst den in deinem Haus anstehenden Wasserdruck, den dein Versorger
> dir liefert, und der in deinem Haus verteilt über einem 1/2 Zoll oder weniger Ø Röhrchen nicht erhöhen können, auch nicht, wenn du dort einen 3/4 Zoll
> Schlauch irgend wo zwischen schaltest.


aha nun doch nicht. Die anderen User waren da ja anderer Meinung. 
Ich weiß es halt nicht. Wäre halt schön zu wissen, weil sowas kann man ja nicht testen, Entweder kaufe ich das alles neu in 3/4 oder halt nicht.

Ich will ja auch nichts dazwischenschalten , damit verjünge ich das ja wieder nur, wen dann Komplett auf 3/4 "


----------



## samorai (15. Jan. 2019)

Borge dir doch mal ein 3/4“ Schlauch von den Eltern, Nachbarn, Kumpel oder Arbeitskollegen.
Erkläre ihn deinen Sachverhalt und dann kannst du es an Ort und Stelle mal testen.


----------



## teichinteressent (15. Jan. 2019)

Welche User sind anderer Meinung?

Lollo schireb doch nur, du wirst deinen anliegenden Wasserdruck nicht erhöhen können. Ist nicht falsch, geht aber am Thema vorbei.
Der Druck wird durch *nichts* höher! Außer durch eine Druckerhöhung.

Man kann aber mit viel bzw. mehr Druck trotzdem die erforderliche Wassermenge erreichen.
Für dich ist das eigentlich unwichtig, da nicht veränderbar.

Deine neue Spritze braucht mehr Wasser, finde dich damit ab.
Eine Möglichkeit ist, alle reduzierenden Mittel zu ersetzen. Danach mußt du dich eben durch den Markt nach einer passenden Spritze testen.

Es ist alles gesagt, ich bin dann raus hier.
Viel Spaß weiterhin.


----------



## amselmeister (15. Jan. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Borge dir doch mal ein 3/4“ Schlauch von den Eltern, Nachbarn, Kumpel oder Arbeitskollegen.


haben leider alle nur 1/2"



teichinteressent schrieb:


> Der Druck wird durch *nichts* höher! Außer durch eine Druckerhöhung.


Ich will ja auch nicht den Anstehenden Druck erhöhen. Den Druck den ich vom Wasserversorger bekomme kann ich nicht ändern (ausser durch zusatzpumpen etc)
aber ich weiß ja das ich den Druck ändern kann der bei mir am Schlauch rasukommt. 
Nur leider verstehe ich noch nicht so ganz wie, 
Also damit meine ich durch ändern der Schlauchquerschnitte oder der genutzten Geräte etc.

Nochmal zum Verständnis. Größerer Schlauch ohne reduzierungen usw bedeutet ja bei einer Teichpumpe ZB das mehr Wasser gefördert wird, aber bedeutet dann ein kleinerer schlauch zwar weniger Wasser aber das mit mehr Druck. Das würde ich ja nun spontan sagen, weil es ja verengt wird. Aber müsste der 1/2" Schlauch ja mehr Druck an der Spritze haben als der 3/4"


----------



## amselmeister (15. Jan. 2019)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Deine neue Spritze braucht mehr Wasser, finde dich damit ab.


daher suche ich ja eine neue. Das war eigentlich nur meine frage ,ob jemand so eine hat und sich damit auskennt. Wenn nein, OK dann muss ich selbst testen. 
Aber dann fingst du ja mit dem thema an und das hat mich interessert und daher dachte ich das ein 3/4" Schlauch besser wäre.


----------



## lollo (16. Jan. 2019)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Doch klar. Haben wir sonst auch so gemacht. Daher ja der geforderte Sprühstrahl.


Moin,
zum Gießen der Blumen nimmt man einen Softstrahl.



amselmeister schrieb:


> Harten Stechstrahl brauche ich zum Saubermachen von Geräten und zum autowaschen.


damit bekommst du aber nur oberflächlich den Schmutz oder Lack  weg, muß in jedem Fall aber mechanisch noch hinterher.
Hättest nicht die Preisgünstigste kaufen sollen, vielleicht hätte diese hier deine Erwartung erfüllt.



amselmeister schrieb:


> Ich will ja auch nichts dazwischenschalten , damit verjünge ich das ja wieder nur, wen dann Komplett auf 3/4 "


ja, aber dann von Anfang an bei deiner Einspeisung, es nützt dir nichts wenn du von 1/2 Zoll auf 3/4 Zoll gehst. Da kannste auch einen C- oder B- Schlauch
an 1/2 Zoll anschließen, da kommt nicht mehr als das, was das kleine 1/2 Zoll Röhrchen durchläßt. (schwächste Glied in der Kette)


----------



## amselmeister (16. Jan. 2019)

Die Spritze aus deinem link habe ich doch




lollo schrieb:


> damit bekommst du aber nur oberflächlich den Schmutz oder Lack  weg, muß in jedem Fall aber mechanisch noch hinterher.


Das weiß ich. Vollig ausreichend


----------



## trampelkraut (16. Jan. 2019)

Mal ein anderer Vorschlag, hast du die Spritzdüse schon mal zerlegt? Könnte doch auch sein das sie verschmutzt ist oder irgend etwas drinnen hängt, manche Armaturen haben auch eingesteckte Filter die verschmutzt sein könnten. Filter gegebenfalls entfernen und weglassen.


----------



## samorai (16. Jan. 2019)

Ja, spülen aber rückwärts und natürlich im geöffneten Zustand.

Man kann durch aus hinter einem 1/2 Zoll Anschluss einen 3/4 Zoll Schlauch anschließen, da der Druck auf beiden Systemen gleich bleibt.
Nur 3/4 Zoll Schlauch hat man eine viel größere “Wasserbereitstellung“ um den Ausgang(Spritze/Sprenger) zu bewerkstelligen und das Hauswasserwerk feuert durch .



lollo schrieb:


> Einspeisung, es nützt dir nichts wenn du von 1/2 Zoll auf 3/4 Zoll gehst. Da kannste auch einen C- oder B- Schlauch
> an 1/2 Zoll anschließen, da



Quatsch hoch 3.


----------



## amselmeister (16. Jan. 2019)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Mal ein anderer Vorschlag, hast du die Spritzdüse schon mal zerlegt?


Die spritze ist Nagelneu und erst einmal gebraucht. 



samorai schrieb:


> a, spülen aber rückwärts und natürlich im geöffneten Zustand.


meintest du mich damit ? wenn ja , was?

Was mir gerade auch erst einfiel und was gegen 3/4" Spricht: Das höhere Gewicht sammt Wasser. Ist bestimmt nicht so leicht zu händeln wie der dünne


----------



## samorai (16. Jan. 2019)

amselmeister schrieb:


> meintest du mich damit ? wenn ja , was?



Die Spritze vielleicht.

Aber jetzt wird es mir zu naiv, mit dem Gewicht......und ich bin dann raus.


----------



## amselmeister (16. Jan. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Aber jetzt wird es mir zu naiv, mit dem Gewicht.....


was hat das mit naiv zu tun. Komme drauf weil ein Arbeitskollege das mal umgerüstet hatte und dann sagte das ist etwas unhandlicher . 
Hatte sich dann wieder 1/2" geholt. 

Klingt ja auch logisch wenn man so Nachdenkt. 

Ich wie ich die Spritze Rückspülen soll oder wofür weiß ich trotzdem nicht


----------



## Sternie (16. Jan. 2019)

Wofür Rückspülen?

Ist doch ganz klar. Da muß nur ein winziger Dreckklumpen im Anschlußstück gesessen haben (Spritzen- oder Schlauchseitig ist dabei völlig egal) was sich dann schon bei der ersten Benutzung von innen vor die Düsenöffnung gesetzt hat - und schon ist der Durchfluß nicht so stark, wie er sein sollte oder könnte.
Alternativ, falls intern ein Sieb verbaut ist, sitzt der Dreck dann am/im Sieb.

Und sowas kann man dann logischerweise durch Rückspülen entfernen.

Und wie Rückspülen?

Man nehme einen Wasserhahn, der so hoch ist, dass die Spritze drunterpasst. 
Dann nehme man die Spritze, halte sie mit der Düsenöffnung senkrecht unter den Wasserhahn, stelle den Durchflussregler an der Spritze auf "voll auf" und drehe dann den Wasserhahn voll auf.
Nun die Spritze so ausrichten, das der Wasserstrahl möglichst senkrecht in die Düsenöffnung trifft, um ein Maximum an Wirkung zu erreichen.

Da das ganze durchaus eine sehr feuchte Angelegenheit durch wegspritzendes Wasser werden kann, sollte man das ganze tunlichst draussen an einem Aussenwasserhahn machen.


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Jan. 2019)

lollo schrieb:


> da kommt nicht mehr als das, was das kleine 1/2 Zoll Röhrchen durchläßt. (schwächste Glied in der Kette)


Dem ist nicht so. Ist irgendwo eine Funktion aus Durchmesser und Schlauchlänge.
Oder anders.
Dünne Stelle dann fliest das Wasser schneller und hat mehr Reibungsverlusste. Dicke Bereiche, Wasser strömt langsamer und hat weniger Reibungsverlusste.
Die Summe der Verlusste gibt den Druck an der am offenen Ende des Schlauches anliegt.



samorai schrieb:


> Man kann durch aus hinter einem 1/2 Zoll Anschluss einen 3/4 Zoll Schlauch anschließen, da der Druck auf beiden Systemen gleich bleibt.
> Nur 3/4 Zoll Schlauch hat man eine viel größere “Wasserbereitstellung“ um den Ausgang(Spritze/Sprenger) zu bewerkstelligen und das Hauswasserwerk feuert durch .


Jain. Klar ist bei einem geschlossenen System der Druck an jeder Stelle gleich. Das ändert sich aber leider, sobald man den Hahn auf macht.


----------



## lollo (17. Jan. 2019)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Die Spritze aus deinem link habe ich doch


Mahlzeit,
nö, du hast die Premium 18305-20 verlinkt, und ich die 18306-20, alleine der doppelte Preis wird ja etwas aussagen.


----------



## lollo (17. Jan. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> und das Hauswasserwerk feuert durch .


welches Hauswasserwerk? Hier geht es um einen einfachen 1/2 Zoll Wasserkran, und einen 1/2 Zoll Schlauch den er vorher zur Zufriedenheit nutzte.



samorai schrieb:


> Quatsch hoch 3.


gebe ich dir ungebraucht zurück.


----------



## amselmeister (17. Jan. 2019)

Sternie schrieb:


> Wofür Rückspülen?


klingt logisch, danke, werde ich mal testen.



lollo schrieb:


> nö, du hast die Premium 18305-20 verlinkt, und ich die 18306-20, alleine der doppelte Preis wird ja etwas aussagen


Also die kostet nur 5€ mehr und das nur weil da ein Anschluss bei ist, sonst ist das die gleiche 

Ich würde mir ja gerne diese Profi Spritze holen mit dem großen Durchlass, aber ob das an dem vorhandenen 1/2" Schlauch was bringt weiß ich nicht. 
vor- allem bekomme ich die ohne viel  Bastelarbeit gar nicht an den Schlauch


----------



## amselmeister (17. Jan. 2019)

So habe nochmal Rückgespült und den Druck gemessen.
Wenn man dem teil glauben kann habeich knapp 6 bar anstehen und wenn ich spritze dann 2,8 bar bei meinem 5 Meter Schlauch


----------



## amselmeister (17. Jan. 2019)

sorry meinte 3.5 bar


----------



## Lion (17. Jan. 2019)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Mehr Druck geht ja nicht. Habe ja eh immer voll aufgedreht.



Prüfe mit einem 10ltr.Eimer die Zeit welche Du benötigst, um den Eimer zu füllen  (als erstes am Wasserhahn ohne Schlauch, und dann mit Schlauch am Ende vom Schlauch)
Manche Schlauchanschlußstücke vermindern auch gerne den Druck, obwohl das nicht sein soll (hier einmal prüfen)
Hast Du einen Wasserdruckminderer in deiner Hausleitung ?  (könnte auch auf Dauer defekt gehen)
Liefert das Wasserwerk noch den gleichen Druck in deiner Straße ? 

Viel Erfolg wünscht Léon


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Jan. 2019)

Alle Achtung, 40 Beiträge bis jetzt mal sehen ob 50 zur Lösung des Problems reichen.


----------



## amselmeister (17. Jan. 2019)

Ich finde solche Beiträge immer 
Warum müssen die Beiträge immer zur Lösung eines Problem beitragen, kann man nicht auch einfach Wissen austauschen und zur Not mal etwas OT zum thema Beitragen sofern es angemessen ist.

Wie gesagt, werde morgen mal mit Gardena Telefonieren, aber ich glaube bevor hier eh noch mehr Leute genervt sind , benutze ich einfach meine alte Pistole weiter und fertig.


----------



## Max (17. Jan. 2019)

amselmeister schrieb:


> (...), aber ich glaube bevor hier eh noch mehr Leute genervt sind , benutze ich einfach meine alte Pistole weiter und fertig.


Guter Plan!


----------



## amselmeister (17. Jan. 2019)

Aber wenn hier noch jemand einen tip hat , kann er ihn gern weitergeben.
Aber das bisher gesagte werde ich auf jedenfall mal testen/machen/umsetzen


----------



## krallowa (18. Jan. 2019)

Der Weg zur Lösung ist oft das Ziel um am Ende des Tages einen Baum pflanzen zu können um darin im Laufe des Lebens eine Hängematte aus Träumen aufhängen zu können.

So, Beitrag 45 geschafft


----------



## PeBo (18. Jan. 2019)

Es wird einfach Zeit, dass das „Winterloch“ endlich vorbei ist und alle wieder raus zum Spielen dürfen.


----------



## amselmeister (18. Jan. 2019)

PeBo schrieb:


> Es wird einfach Zeit, dass das „Winterloch“ endlich vorbei is


Wenn ich so einen quatsch lese , dann denke ich immer solche Leute denken man fragt das nur zum spaß 

aber um das thema vor der 50 noch zum abschluss zu bringen, habe vorhin mit Gardena telefoniert.

Da ist wirklich weniger durchfluss als bei den alten, weil die neuen Frostsicher sind. Daher ist der Aufbau anders. Weniger Durchfluss.

Hätte ich so nicht gedacht. Naja dann hole ich mir nur noch Frost unsichere


----------



## Lion (18. Jan. 2019)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Ich finde solche Beiträge immer
> Warum müssen die Beiträge immer zur Lösung eines Problem beitragen, kann man nicht auch einfach Wissen austauschen und zur Not mal etwas OT zum thema Beitragen sofern es angemessen ist.
> 
> Wie gesagt, werde morgen mal mit Gardena Telefonieren, aber ich glaube bevor hier eh noch mehr Leute genervt sind , benutze ich einfach meine alte Pistole weiter und fertig.



Amselmeister,
Du bist doch derjenige, der diesen  Beitrag eröffnet hat und weil die Anderen helfen wollen,
sind Sie jetzt die Dummen?
Hättest bereits am ersten Tag bei Gardena anrufen können und unser Forum damit verschohnt.
Aber warum einfach wenn es auch kompliziert geht.


----------



## amselmeister (18. Jan. 2019)

Wieso dummen? Ich sage nur warum muss man immer solche Posts machen muss? Wozu? Man kann doch einfach mal nett über das thema quatschen. Verstehe ich einfach nicht.,

ihr habt mich ja erst auf den Tip mit dem Hersteller gebracht

Und nur weil ich nun gewissheit habe seitens Gardena, suche ich ja Theoretisch trotzdem noch eine neue Pistole. So wie in Post #1 gefragt 

Aber damit ihr keinen Herzkasper bekommt, will ich euch mit sowas nicht weiter belasten


----------



## wander-falke (19. Apr. 2019)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Alle Achtung, 40 Beiträge bis jetzt mal sehen ob 50 zur Lösung des Problems reichen.


Done
... and locked


----------



## Biotopfan (19. Apr. 2019)

Soo, jetzt das gleiche nochmal mit Giesstab bitte...
Meine haben irgendwie den Winter nicht überstanden...
Hoffe, das sie wieder dicht sind, wenn die Dichtungen nass werden
VG Monika


----------

